# My 75 Gal RESCAPED!!



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

this is what it looks like before but the Blyxa japonica made the tank looks smaller so as the rocks.



















so I change it to E. Parvula aka. dwarf hairgrass and this is what it looks like....hope the change will make it look like a bigger tank









again, sorry for the pics. quality and thanks for looking


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't wait to see this start growing in, it's gonna look rad 

Looked great before too.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Incredible how you positioned the rocks!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Its gonna be fantastic when it fills in. Bien's tanks are amazing.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know how you planted guys do this but these are some of the prettiest scapes I've seen. If I was a fish, I'd be thrilled to live in there! Looks better than the real thing! Great job!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks fantastic...thanks for sharing and keep the photos coming when it fills in!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovin' it
Keep us posted


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien, it is looking good for a starter scape.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words and hopefully I dont run into any problems


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Both versions are incredible. Spectacular. You're very talented! How do your fish like having their tank rescaped from time to time?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

well its been a very very long time for this update but have some today and took some pics.. hope u like it...thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Bien. Looks like I may be going bigger soon too. Thinking of consolidating my tank for 1 big one (and a couple others ).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice. *Newbie question:* would adding some smaller rocks behind the big rocks add more depth?


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Looks like a mirror of one ADA tank I know. lol


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

do it man, can't wait to see that. things you can do in a small tank!!! I'm pretty sure that big tank would be awesome



CRS Fan said:


> Looking good Bien. Looks like I may be going bigger soon too. Thinking of consolidating my tank for 1 big one (and a couple others ).
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a mirror of one ADA tank I know. lol



for sure....I have some smaller rocks there but too small they got covered by moss


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> do it man, can't wait to see that. things you can do in a small tank!!! I'm pretty sure that big tank would be awesome


I'm thinking bigger tank will be less maintenance than a bunch of small ones !


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thats the idea... But I know its not even close...


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

what plants are you using? looks like dwarf hair grass in the front and giant hair grass at the back with weeping moss on the rocks right bien?


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful tank - looking great! Nice and lush plant growth!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I'm thinking bigger tank will be less maintenance than a bunch of small ones !


I spent more time on my 20 gallon planted with CO2 than on my 125 gallon per week when I had it growing tons of plants, so what you say is true. Problem is that when you get the big ones, the small ones never seem to disappear.....

Very nice, by the way Bien. Will you be exposing a bit of the rock by shaving some of the mosses back?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

the recent pics. yes its dwarf HG all over the tank, the grvel at the back is like 7 inches thick to make a slope look. the old one I have the vivivara HG.. pls correct the spelling if I got it wrong



stonedaquarium said:


> what plants are you using? looks like dwarf hair grass in the front and giant hair grass at the back with weeping moss on the rocks right bien?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, I did some already on this pics. but I just want to see it before I shave the whole thing



2wheelsx2 said:


> I spent more time on my 20 gallon planted with CO2 than on my 125 gallon per week when I had it growing tons of plants, so what you say is true. Problem is that when you get the big ones, the small ones never seem to disappear.....
> 
> Very nice, by the way Bien. Will you be exposing a bit of the rock by shaving some of the mosses back?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is truly beautiful.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

your tank is a work of art bien... wish i had that talent...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The new scape does make it look bigger. Opened up a lot of space with the addition of the slope. Nice looking tank. Loving the simplicity and style.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous as always bud. Still say you need to enter a tank in competition one of these years

Sent from my Acer Liquid using Tapatalk


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Aaron, maybe one day


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw this tank yesterday in person. It's amazing! Definitely competition worthy.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

An astonishingly beautiful meadowscape. I almost expect to see rabbits in there!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Morainy for the kind word


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Been off work for a while and had a lot of time to rescape so here is one that i did

sorry for the picture quality


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The wood hardscape work is EPIC. How about some sort of small midground plant between the roots and closer to the trunks? Say Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'? Or Rotala colorata trimmed low, gives some color and a nice flowerlike texture to contrast against the java fern? Ideally I can envision some sort of middle height stem plant that makes nice round or flower shaped pedals. If only L. Gladulosa can be kept low and grows at an angle.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

oh wow . the plants at the top looks like its outside of the tank. as if it is floating. sickkk. nicely done. i am so jelly

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I missed this thread both updates.

VERY NICE! Well done man.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish my 75g rescape looked like this lol very very nice!


----------



## archie (Jan 29, 2013)

I seen this tank. Inspire me to do better on my tank very nice Bien.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> The wood hardscape work is EPIC. How about some sort of small midground plant between the roots and closer to the trunks? Say Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'? Or Rotala colorata trimmed low, gives some color and a nice flowerlike texture to contrast against the java fern? Ideally I can envision some sort of middle height stem plant that makes nice round or flower shaped pedals. If only L. Gladulosa can be kept low and grows at an angle.


I thought about that but that would require pruning every once in a while, and I'm getting lazy pruning and replanting.lol . So I just decided to do a scape that won't need any pruning, fertilizer( once a month ) and water change(only once a month).


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> I thought about that but that would require pruning every once in a while, and I'm getting lazy pruning and replanting.lol . So I just decided to do a scape that won't need any pruning, fertilizer( once a month ) and water change(only once a month).


Once a month....very nice. Ain't that the truth? When I started in planted tanks, like all the others, I wanted to put it lots of light and CO2 and see tons of growth, but after doing this for a few years, I get tired of pruney hands and an aching back from being bent over my tanks for hours at a time pruning. The ones I have that are planted might get pruning once a month or every other month, but I do water changes every week, and add a bit of ferts (usually just K2SO4) if they're CO2 injected.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Once a month....very nice. Ain't that the truth? When I started in planted tanks, like all the others, I wanted to put it lots of light and CO2 and see tons of growth, but after doing this for a few years, I get tired of pruney hands and an aching back from being bent over my tanks for hours at a time pruning. The ones I have that are planted might get pruning once a month or every other month, but I do water changes every week, and add a bit of ferts (usually just K2SO4) if they're CO2 injected.


Yup, Just top off every week and dose ever month . It took me a while of tweaking when I started maintaining tanks for people who really can't afford to see me every week or a couple(not taking about financially..lol) but time and schedule. And really who would want to pay a plant guy every week!!

But of course plant selection wont be a lot in this kind of set up. Some stem plant can look good when grown slow( less co2, nutrients etc..) and some just cant handle that, Limnophilia Aromatica and Erectus are a great example of plant that could. Tonina will die in this situation.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Bien. I'll have to try L. aromatica again in a low CO2 setup. I couldn't get rid of the thread algae I had on it when I less had it, in an Excel dosed setup (no CO2).


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

just an update!! plant are growing well, unfortunately the rummies develop an appetite to the tripartita and ate some of it especially on the sides. thanks for looking


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great looking scape. Keep the updates coming Bien.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Depressing, as always.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Well feed your fish more dummy haha.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I feed them 3 times a day , I don't think that's the case.



Reckon said:


> Well feed your fish more dummy haha.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've found the same with my rummys. I feed my discus cube 5 to 6 times a day and they are fat and bloated and they still eat up my Stargrass. They're just pigs.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

beautiful scape bien!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Aaaah, Bien - imho that last pic is a fabulous looking set-up.
You truly have an amazing talent - you may not be Amano, but you should think about establishing your own aquascape consulting service like he does. You do a lot more than just caring for 'artistic' plantings - love your work !


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

got lazy on trimming and the plant was overgrown, here is the before and after...thanks for looking

and Merry Christmas to All!!



overgrown


Trimmed and Added some ADA Ryouh Stone that I will be carrying and it should be available for everyone soon..but not yet


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Love all 3 iterations of the tank. Looks very natural


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice job. It's motivational to see work like this.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!!


----------

